
The Sudden Appearance of Technology - nreece
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2009/02/the_sudden_appe.php
======
ewiethoff
The graph in the article is difficult to read, but it appears that
'technology' was first used in JFK's 1961 address. This, however, does not
_necessarily_ mean that the concept we nowadays refer to as 'technology' did
not appear in earlier Presidents' addresses by other terms: 'invention',
'innovation', 'engineering', etc. Therefore, I find the author's racing of
'future' and 'technology' in the historic speeches to be rather meaningless.

